# Am I Being Unreasonable?



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

(((hugs))) I don't think you're being unreasonable at all. You're just trying to do the best thing for your boy.

I hope you're able to find a new barn soon!


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

CHANGE BARNS! 
CHANGE BARNS! 
CHANGE BARNS!
CHANGE BARNS!
CHANGE BARNS!
*CHANGE BARNS!*

I CANNOT stress that enough!!! I've had the WORSE experience at a barn you could possibly imagine and IT'S not worth it to stay! You are NOT being unreasonable at ALL! You're protecting your horse and now she's apparently a threat to your horse's health. I really don't know what to say cause so many things are swirling in my head right now, but why would you possibly want to stay? She doesn't respect you or your parents then she won't take care of your horse. Please, please, PLEASE change barns!!


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you both! 

I am looking so hard for a barn. I'm just not in a good area for boarding barns, and any others nearby seem to be full. As a last resort, I will go out and take a look at one nearly a half-hour away, but that would make it really difficult for me since I have to work around school to have lessons and see him. I don't have my own car either, so the proximity is even more important if my parents need their vehicles. 

But thank you for the support! If you hear of any barns in the Leesburg (or very close surrounding) area of Florida, tell me asap!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree, find a new place to board your horse.

You are paying the BO/BM your money for them to take care of your horse and to ensure that your horse is healthy and getting the best possible care - period. So if putting a grazing muzzle on means that, then damned rights the BM/BO should be putting it on.

It is YOUR horse. YOUR money. YOUR time and YOUR pocket book to pay the Vet for when and if anything happens health wise to your horse - not the BM's not the BO's. Their job is to cator to your horse, that is what you are paying them for.

If they cannot hold up their end of the deal, then they don't deserve to get paid. Find a new place to keep your horse. The BM/BO is there for you, not you there for them.

It's not their decision, they don't own the horse.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Untill you find a new barn. Threaten to stop paying board. Thats YOUR horse and YOU say what happens to it.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Not unreasonable at all and I do hope you find a new barn soon. 

I also know about the other things..*sigh* well..just good luck. :/


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

.Delete. said:


> Untill you find a new barn. Threaten to stop paying board. Thats YOUR horse and YOU say what happens to it.


I agree here


----------



## West (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok I have had a situation quit like yours only they didn't feed my horses. Don't stop paying your board! I can't stress that enough. I am not sure what state you are in but she can claim your horse after 30 day of no pay. Your Dad on the other hand can stop helping. 

I know having your horse close to you is nice but a long drive is worth it for the safety of your horse. Don't wait. Pay another barn inform her of your move and do it pronto. You are not asking to much at all. If she wanted more money to put the muzzle on that is fine but she just refuses. The rain rot is another problem. Horses should not get that from being rained on once in a while. It comes from fungus and it could be in the barn, field or where ever and activated by the rain. A good bath with rose fungus treatment in it should clear it up in a few day. It is her responsibility to make sure your horse is healthy and safe. Pack up and leave at what ever cost. A sick horse cost more money and the heart break of loosing frosty will be a cost you don't want to pay. 
I would just drive the extra for the year your home. If it's a good place you will feel much better when you leave for college. 
Good luck hope it all turns out well.
Hugs L.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Does she put halters on them when turning them out? If so, what's the problem? If not, well, she's still being unreasonable. It takes like 12 seconds to put a grazing muzzle on and it's for one horse.


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

goldilockz said:


> Does she put halters on them when turning them out? If so, what's the problem? If not, well, she's still being unreasonable. It takes like 12 seconds to put a grazing muzzle on and it's for one horse.


She does put halters on when they go out, yeah. Which is why it would pretty much give her no extra trouble or time to put the grazing muzzle on. Just put that on instead of the halter and TaDa, we're happy.


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

And to West:
I'll talk it over with my parents about the extra driving time. I might have to wait until school starts, at least, just to see exactly how busy I become. Moving further away might mean the difference between me seeing my horse a few times a week to never seeing him except on weekends. :\
I've never heard of a rose fungus treatment. Since we've treated this before I have a veritable arsenal of anti-rain rot stuff in a box. At the moment we're using an iodine shampoo that worked well last time and seems to be working well this time as well. I also put MTG on afterwards, though soon we'll be switching to Infusium conditioner- which works really well for the dry skin that seems to come afterwards...Frosty has a pretty severe reaction to the fungus, I've noticed. And I do know the rain rot doesn't come from the rain itself, but I would still like him to be out of the rain so it's at least not activated.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe you should take your guy off grain completely if he gains weight like that. Just a suggestion. And no, I don't think you're being unreasonable at all. You're the owner, and you are completely within your rights when you want things done for your horse. My advice to you, like many of the above posters, is to change barns. I would give the BO a warning once you get a place lined up, and threaten to stop paying board if things don't change. If she doesn't listen, get out of there as fast as you can.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

apparently your barn owner hasn't heard about founder....its a simple request to have the grazing muzzle put on and you are absolutely not being unreasonable. i would threaten to remove your horse from her facilities, and if she still doesn't comply with your request, leave. i know it might involve a longer drive, but then you'll have piece of mind.


----------



## NoniPony (Aug 10, 2009)

maybe find boarding where you are going to school?? sorry if this was already said but its my suggestion =]


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

you are not being unreasonable what so ever!! that's just plain wrong for the BO to not do what your paying her for!
i hope you find a new barn soon!!!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I disagree with threatening to not pay board. That sets you up for even worse treatment of your horse.

Find a new barn and move your horse. That's the best solution.


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you all! I'm still on the hunt for barns, but there's one relatively closeby that I need to check again. I used to take lessons there when I was really young, but when we first got Frosty it was full. I'll check now to see if maybe there's a stall. Wish me luck! 

To Jessabel: I think my horse would become clinically depressed if he didn't get grain with everyone else...He's a food monster. Also, if I thought putting a grazing muzzle on him was hard, I'd like to see someone try and get the BM to feed him nothing. If you can do that, you're a miracle worker (we had that discussion last year when Frosty gained so much weight; She flatly refused and said it was cruel, etc. When he was on normal grain she overfed him, despite us telling her he only needed like a cup a day to be fine).

To NoniPony- I've decided not to bring him with me my first year simply because I want to get used to it first. I'm going into pre-vet/animal sciences, which is a demanding major, so I need to scope it out before I bring him up and discover I have no time. But I do know there are barns near both colleges I've applied to, so eventually I think he'll be able to come with me.


----------

